# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Labor Day

## rock13

Good afternoon.  Can anyone give some insight as what Nantucket will be like over Labor Day?  My wife and I, both mid 30s, are looking into staying there.  We both like to eat good food, have some drinks, listen to music, relax, etc.  Is Nantucket a good fit for us?  We are thinking 3 nights on Nantucket, is that too long?  Could we just make a day trip for Nantucket?  Thanks!

----------


## MIke R

I live and work on Cape  Cod in the summer of which Nantucket is essentially a part  of....Labor Day isn't what it used to be since schools starting going back before Labor Day weekend....as such , Labor Day weekend is very weather driven.....meaning if it's a great forecast - the Cape and islands will be packed    and if it's not it won't be......that's unlike any other summer weekend where they come regardless of what the forecast is .....we see the families on  the Cape pretty much disappear by the third weekend in August  and are replaced by   an influx of older retired couples and younger  DINKs (double income no kids ) fiom that point forward into fall 

hard to say if Nantucket is a good fit or not for you not knowing you .....it certainly is beautiful and its more foo foo and refined than the rest of the Cape  (I m in  Provincetown  which is far more edgy and Key West ish   ) .....I do enjoy Nantucket much more in the late fall or early spring than summer ....but that's me .....

----------


## rock13

That's funny you mention Ptown.  We are going to start our trip there for 2 nights.  Hoping to stay at Provincetown Hotel at Gabriel's.  Any thoughts?  Good location?  I assume Ptown is safe to walk around at night?  Wife and I have been to Key West and enjoyed it, so if its similar to Ptown I am sure we will have a good time.  Any general info about Ptown, things to see, places to eat, etc?

----------


## MIke R

Gabriel's is nice .....great central location.... I have been a 26 year resident of P Town ...7 as a year rounder ....

very safe to walk around  at night....streets are packed and the street performers are better than ever.....a vibe in the street like no other place 

Nor'East Beer Garden is white hot right now ..... I have to call when I get off work to reserve a bar seat!!!!...that's how busy they are.....food is superb and their craft beer selections are amazing....

Front Street is  the toughest reservation to get in town and for good reason.....just go

Bubula s by the Bay is excellent as well

Top of the Pot at the Lobster Pot is a great spot for  happy hour ....best clam chowder you will ever have and their Bloody Marys are a thing of legend 

Fannizzi s is a nice waterfront dining spot ...food is good 

Cafe Edwege for breakfast is a MUST


driving to Herring Cove parking lot to watch sunset is a good thing to do ...the color and light out here is unequaled and it is the reason so many painters and  photographers  come here to capture it .....plus it's one of the very few places on the east coast where you can watch the sun set into the water 

whale watching of course is great as always...I  run  the only  party fishing boat in town ...the CeeJay....

----------


## MIke R

The Dune Ride is worth it as is climbing the Pilgrim Monument too

----------


## Rosemary

Make a reservation for the Dune Ride early.  I always forget and have yet to take it.

----------


## andynap

I like Bubbulas. Good food and nice eating outside.

----------


## Dennis

> Good afternoon.  Can anyone give some insight as what Nantucket will be like over Labor Day?  My wife and I, both mid 30s, are looking into staying there.  We both like to eat good food, have some drinks, listen to music, relax, etc.  Is Nantucket a good fit for us?  We are thinking 3 nights on Nantucket, is that too long?  Could we just make a day trip for Nantucket?  Thanks!



Rock,

My wife and I will be on Nantucket this coming Sunday for 3 nights. It must be crowded because pickings were slim for lodging and resto ressies.

I'll give you my impressions when we return.

----------


## andynap

We were on Nantucket Labor Day week some years ago. It was crowded but not so much we couldn't get into any restaurant or find a parking space.

----------


## Peter NJ

Goombay smash at Straight Wharf...








> Rock,
> 
> My wife and I will be on Nantucket this coming Sunday for 3 nights. It must be crowded because pickings were slim for lodging and resto ressies.
> 
> I'll give you my impressions when we return.

----------


## Reed

Hey Rock,

I have lived on Nantucket since 1988.  The last 15 years for 6 months a year.  Send me a PM and let me know what you are looking to do and see while here.  I own a catering company but also am an event planner/designer/concierge.  I would be more than happy to led you in the right direction. You will be coming at a good time.  Huge wedding weekend but most of the summer folks will have been long gone to get their kids back in school.  A beautiful time to be on Nantucket. kr

----------


## rock13

On a slightly different subject, my wife and I plan on being on the Cape Aug 27 - Sep 3, over Labor Day.  We could also do Sep 28 - Oct 5 or Oct 5 - Oct 12.   Do the pros of going over Labor Day, everything is open, better weather, cons higher lodging rates, bad traffic out weigh the pros of going later, less crowds, cheaper lodging, cons some restaurants, bars are closed, weather might not be as good?  Thanks.

----------


## MIke R

> On a slightly different subject, my wife and I plan on being on the Cape Aug 27 - Sep 3, over Labor Day.  We could also do Sep 28 - Oct 5 or Oct 5 - Oct 12.   Do the pros of going over Labor Day, everything is open, better weather, cons higher lodging rates, bad traffic out weigh the pros of going later, less crowds, cheaper lodging, cons some restaurants, bars are closed, weather might not be as good?  Thanks.




The two  best months on Cape Cod are June and September .....few would argue that point...... The single  best month is without a doubt September  ...we locals love that month like no other...... I would blow off  Labor  Day and come later without any  hesitation ...everyone stays open through October here now so not an issue at all  .......and weather is weather...you can't control it and  it can be just as crappy  in August here as in late Seotember .....
BTW if you decide to go whale watching come see me as I always have plenty of free passes on hand

----------


## rock13

Mike R, you have passes for which whale watching company?

----------


## MIke R

The only one in town ....Dolphin Fleet .....I was a Captain  there for  ten years .....

----------


## rock13

Anyone have any history with Provincetown Hotel at Gabriel's or Sage Inn?  Pros, cons?  Location looks fairly similar.  Thanks!

----------


## KevinS

I haven't stayed at either.  Gabriel's is a block off of Commercial,  and Sage Inn is on Commercial.  They're not far apart.  There's more going on on Commercial than on Bradford.   With both of them, as with any lodging place in P-Town, be sure that you understand what your parking options are.

----------

